# Cure for All Algae!!!!



## bioch (Apr 8, 2006)

I was just online and this Google ad popped up, so I had to click it. It saids to use ultrasound to kill the algae. Go figure.http://www.lgsonic.com/LG SONIC EN/En home.htm


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

This company has been around for a few years, and I understand that their devices do work. I did some playing around with their concept, and it looks like an aquarium sized device would be about 2-5 watts in power, but they don't make one that small. I recall looking through websites for a 2-5 watt transducer that might allow one to test the idea, but I couldn't find a suitable one. Anyone wanting to play around with this could make a major contribution if they could make it work.

EDIT: Change needed wattage to 2-5 watts.


----------

